

The real problem with "The cloud" - edude03
http://morning-robot-1445.herokuapp.com/the-real-problem-with-the-cloud

======
pizza
Unrelated: an observation I keep on making is that convenience and security
tend to be inversely proportional. A both convenient and secure solution (e.g.
passwords) is the best solution to large-scale auth because it makes devs
worry less and users do less.

~~~
edude03
I wouldn't say that's unrelated but it's definitely true. I think that if more
'normal' people cared about security we would come up with a convenient and
secure system already. For example, would two factor be such a big deal if
everyone had an authenticator already? Probably not.

~~~
pizza
Free start up idea, everyone: super-convenient 2-factor auth.

